# iMac Tournesol Airport



## l'Ami-Râle (3 Mai 2022)

Bonjour
Mon Tournesol 17" de 2002  tourne bien pour son âge, branché en Ethernet. 
le truc que je n'ai pas trouvé, c'est le faire fonctionner en WiFi, il a pourtant une carte une carte Airport, mais désactivé. 
J'ai tout essayé, changer la config, redémarre sans échec,  " activer airport", mais rien, impossible
une idée ?
La box Orange  trop récente par rapport a ce vieux Mac ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2022)

C'est une borne "Airport", donc du WiFi 802.11b, il n'est de toute façon pas aisé de la faire fonctionner sur un réseau WiFi récent protégé par une clé WPA, voire WPA2. De plus, le 802.11b de ces bornes est très lent comparé à l'ethernet 100 baseT de ce Mac (11 Mb/s contre 100 en ethernet).


----------



## l'Ami-Râle (3 Mai 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est une borne "Airport", donc du WiFi 802.11b, il n'est de toute façon pas aisé de la faire fonctionner sur un réseau WiFi récent protégé par une clé WPA, voire WPA2. De plus, le 802.11b de ces bornes est très lent comparé à l'ethernet 100 baseT de ce Mac (11 Mb/s contre 100 en ethernet).


Merci de ton retour Pascal, je m'en doutais, inutile donc de m'éterniser a chercher et bidouiller  
je laisse mon Tournesol en ethernet


----------



## ZeRosbif23 (5 Mai 2022)

l'Ami-Râle a dit:


> Bonjour
> Mon Tournesol 17" de 2002  tourne bien pour son âge, branché en Ethernet.
> le truc que je n'ai pas trouvé, c'est le faire fonctionner en WiFi, il a pourtant une carte une carte Airport, mais désactivé.
> J'ai tout essayé, changer la config, redémarre sans échec,  " activer airport", mais rien, impossible
> ...


Bonjour,
J’ai x2 iMac 'Tournesol' 17" et 20" avec SSD qui fonctionnent tous parfaitement branchés en Ethernet et aussi avec le wifi (Livebox Orange 20FA). Je crois qu'il y a quelque temps, j'ai eu quelques difficultés à configurer le wifi avec OS X 10.4 Tiger mais jamais de problème depuis l'installation de 10.5 Leopard, wifi connecté automatiquement à la première tentative.  Désormais sous 10.5.9 et Safari Webkit 5.0.6 surfer sur le web est assez rapide et un vrai plaisir avec ces iMac G4.
Je n'ai pas chronométré le chargement des pages mais il me semble qu'il y a peu ou pas de différence en Ethernet ou en Wifi.


----------



## l'Ami-Râle (5 Mai 2022)

ello
merci de ton retour
par contre chez moi mon tournesol sous  10.5 Leopard , ne peux pas se connecter sur ma box orange.


----------



## ZeRosbif23 (5 Mai 2022)

l'Ami-Râle a dit:


> ello
> merci de ton retour
> par contre chez moi mon tournesol sous  10.5 Leopard , ne peux pas se connecter sur ma box orange.


As tu la nouvelle Orange LiveBox 6? Si tel est le cas, cela pourrait affecter la possibilté à te connecter. Je devrais avoir la nouvelle LiveBox 6 avec le déploiement du réseau fibre le mois prochain. Il sera intéressant de voir si à ce moment-là ces iMac vieillissants fonctionnent encore sur wifi......


----------



## love_leeloo (5 Mai 2022)

Sinon il suffit de mettre un petit répéteur wifi juste à côté et de le relier à l’iMac en filaire avec un petit câble ethernet d’1m.
c’est quasi invisible si on le branche sur la même prise 220v que l’iMac et qu’on fait courir le câble en parallèle que celui de l’alimentation.


----------



## l'Ami-Râle (5 Mai 2022)

ZeRosbif23 a dit:


> As tu la nouvelle Orange LiveBox 6? Si tel est le cas, cela pourrait affecter la possibilté à te connecter. Je devrais avoir la nouvelle LiveBox 6 avec le déploiement du réseau fibre le mois prochain. Il sera intéressant de voir si à ce moment-là ces iMac vieillissants fonctionnent encore sur wifi......


ha , ha , ha ; la course au "toujours plus" et obsolescence programmée. 
J'ai une Livebox 5, donc assez récente. 
je dois changer ? elle est obsolète ? ça va me faire quoi de plus ?
merci a toi


----------



## l'Ami-Râle (5 Mai 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Sinon il suffit de mettre un petit répéteur wifi juste à côté et de le relier à l’iMac en filaire avec un petit câble ethernet d’1m.
> c’est quasi invisible si on le branche sur la même prise 220v que l’iMac et qu’on fait courir le câble en parallèle que celui de l’alimentation.


hello, merci pour l'idée, j'ai déja testé avec un répéteur, mais il ne veut rien savoir 
j'ai tenté de refaire une connexion réseau, mais rien a faire. 
pas grave , c'est pas mon Mac principal et important. 
mais j'aime bien comprendre et trouver. 
je suis un peu pénible pour ça  
merci encore


----------



## love_leeloo (5 Mai 2022)

J’utilise celui là : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00KXULGJQ/

je l’ai paramétré pour recevoir du wifi (depuis mon routeur principal) mais pas pour émettre (j’ai coupé l’émission) juste pour le transmettre par sa sortie ethernet

c‘est ultra simple à configurer depuis son adresse IP sur une page web


----------



## l'Ami-Râle (5 Mai 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> J’utilise celui là : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00KXULGJQ/
> 
> je l’ai paramétré pour recevoir du wifi (depuis mon routeur principal) mais pas pour émettre (j’ai coupé l’émission) juste pour le transmettre par sa sortie ethernet
> 
> c‘est ultra simple à configurer depuis son adresse IP sur une page web


merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2022)

ZeRosbif23 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J’ai x2 iMac 'Tournesol' 17" et 20" avec SSD qui fonctionnent tous parfaitement branchés en Ethernet et aussi avec le wifi (Livebox Orange 20FA). Je crois qu'il y a quelque temps, j'ai eu quelques difficultés à configurer le wifi avec OS X 10.4 Tiger mais jamais de problème depuis l'installation de 10.5 Leopard, wifi connecté automatiquement à la première tentative.  Désormais sous 10.5.9 et Safari Webkit 5.0.6 surfer sur le web est assez rapide et un vrai plaisir avec ces iMac G4.
> Je n'ai pas chronométré le chargement des pages mais il me semble qu'il y a peu ou pas de différence en Ethernet ou en Wifi.
> Voir la pièce jointe 259195


Deux iMacG4, ok, mais lesquels ? Celui de notre ami est un 2002, donc, un iMac "Airport" de première génération avec du WiFi 802.11b (11 Mb/s), si les tiens sont des 2003, donc de seconde ou troisième génération, ils sont équipés en "AirPort Extreme", du WiFi 802.11g (54 Mb/s), la situation est très loin d'être la même !


----------



## l'Ami-Râle (6 Mai 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Deux iMacG4, ok, mais lesquels ? Celui de notre ami est un 2002, donc, un iMac "Airport" de première génération avec du WiFi 802.11b (11 Mb/s), si les tiens sont des 2003, donc de seconde ou troisième génération, ils sont équipés en "AirPort Extreme", du WiFi 802.11g (54 Mb/s), la situation est très loin d'être la même !


Bonjour Pascal, oui c'est tout a fait ça , merci de cette précision.


----------



## ZeRosbif23 (8 Mai 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Deux iMacG4, ok, mais lesquels ? Celui de notre ami est un 2002, donc, un iMac "Airport" de première génération avec du WiFi 802.11b (11 Mb/s), si les tiens sont des 2003, donc de seconde ou troisième génération, ils sont équipés en "AirPort Extreme", du WiFi 802.11g (54 Mb/s), la situation est très loin d'être la même !


C'est vrai, mes excuses!


----------



## Tournesol95 (7 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour j ai presque le même problème sur mon G4 tournesol de 2002 Avec le terminal connexion ethernet ok mais qd j ouvre safari message connexion impossible Même problème en wifi=airport MDP non reconnu merci


----------



## Invité (Hier à 19:01)

Tournesol95 a dit:


> Bonjour j ai presque le même problème sur mon G4 tournesol de 2002 Avec le terminal connexion ethernet ok mais qd j ouvre safari message connexion impossible Même problème en wifi=airport MDP non reconnu merci


Quelle est la sécurité de ton réseau ?


----------

